# Just a little message...



## Sarahcake

Hello Ladies, I hope you dont mind me popping in here but I just had to tell you all this.

Im 24 and was raised by my foster mum from the age of 12 after my mum died and my dad hit the bottle. 

Ive just got off the phone to her, and shes so supportive and brilliant and it really made me think. I just wanted to pass on a message about how amazing I think you all are. 

My foster mum has changed my life and I believe people like YOU all are truly amazing people. YOU change lives, and give people a chance in life that they may not have had. YOU give them the chance to be part of a normal loving family and that is something that is worth more than anything in the world. 

I guess many of you arnt looking as far ahead as when your adopted/fostered and surrogate children are my age but I wanted to share that with you. 

I love my foster mum with every fiber of my being I really do and words cannot describe how much in awe I am of her and anybody else that does the same thing. 

Adoption/Fostering/Surrogacy is a long hard road at times, especially to get the ball rolling on things, but dont give up. You guys are amazing. Much loves to you all and I wish you all the best of luck and best wishes :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

What a lovely message :hugs:. Great to hear that you have such a fab foster mama! Oh and congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## Sarahcake

I hope it didnt come across as being patronising as that wasnt the intention at all and I was really worried that it would!

I just think its nice to tell people how awesome they are sometimes :D

Thank you Eleanor :)


----------



## Loski83

Didn't come across as patronising at all it was lovely what you said and I hope when I adopt my daughter that she thinks of me as you do of your foster mum x


----------

